
Micropolis (based on SimCity), released under the GPL - nreece
http://code.google.com/p/micropolis/
======
thristian
Micropolis isn't so much "based" on SimCity, as it is the official Tcl/Tk X11
port of the original (2D) SimCity. It's been out for a while (the 'latest
news' page is dated April 2007), but I'm sure Don would appreciate a helping
hand from anyone with C++ knowledge and some free time for polishing up this
venerable codebase.

